

Researchers Discover Bacteria That Produces Pure Gold - error54
http://gizmodo.com/5948739/researchers-discover-bacteria-that-can-produce-pure-gold
Source article: http://news.msu.edu/story/superman-strength-bacteria-produces-gold/
======
raintrees
"It would be cost prohibitive to reproduce their experiment on a larger scale,
he said." - From the parent article this one summarizes.

Drat. Sigh.

